# GSD, GSD/Wolf Hybrid mix, or something else?



## Raine37 (May 18, 2012)

My dog Crystal is 50lbs, going to be 3 years old on May 27th this year, and is supposably a GSD/wolf hybrid mix. I'm submitting some pictures of her and I would like some feedback on what breed of dog you think she is.

I tried to post this one time and it didn't work so hopefully it will work this time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bumping to find out what I did with this thread when I moved it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see anything 'wolfish' about her. Her head reminds me of a Heeler.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Just want to say that I think Crystal is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There's no wolf in that animal. I was thinking Heeler or Australian Cattle Dog too.


----------



## Rico's Daddy (May 8, 2012)

I'm not seeing any wolf either.

At least not for the last 2-3000 years.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, there's no wolf in this pup. she's a lovely, lovely mix of shep and something else, but no wolf. if there was wolf the first thing you'd notice is size. much much more size, tallness, longness, size,  lots of it. lol 

she looks like a lover tho. i wouldn't mind a girl like her.  

dw~


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Way too small to be a wolf hybrid...at least from the pictures. What's her temperament like? That will tell you more about the other breed than just pure looks. See if her temperament matches what is "standard" for a hybrid, or if she does anything that hybrids generally do. There have been some interesting threads about hybrids in the past few months on the forum, look those up as they'll give you a lot of information.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Crystal is a beautiful girl and from the pictures looks to be well behaved - good job on that. As for her being a hybrid, I am not seeing any wolf traits.


----------



## Rico's Daddy (May 8, 2012)

She is lovely. 

50# at three years old with a healthy looking build makes me think a cross with something _smaller_ than a Shepherd (like a heeler) and not larger (like a wolf. 

I'm with those who think Heeler/GSD mix. 

See the pic of a heeler below:

http://www.swanndaleheeler.com/images/homepage-dog.jpg


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I actually thought Kelpie mix! Or husky x GSD...
**No wolf in there. Did you see the parents?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

No wolf content whatsoever.

Doggie features: Dark brown eyes, broad head, huge pointed ears that are not well-furred, distinct dog markings, tail held high and slightly curled and looks to be quite long, broad short muzzle, paws are quite small, stature is very small, pronounced stop, broad chest, short close coat, red/pink gums.

I'm with the others, I think there's heeler in there.

And here's a helpful website for more information about wolfdogs: Content and Phenotyping - Wolf-dog Education...


----------



## Raine37 (May 18, 2012)

So, interestingly enough, I decided to have her DNA tested a few weeks ago and her results came back as follows: Level 2 poodle, level 3 German shepherd and level 3 Parson Russell Terrier. So no heeler, kelpie and definitely no wolf. But up to 74% poodle and equally 20-36% German shepherd and Parson Russell Terrier. Makes sense with the phantom black and cream coat of the standard poodle, the shepherd coat and ears, and the short face of the terrier. Strange how genetics work lol.


----------



## Raine37 (May 18, 2012)

Oh and her parents looked a good bit like her, except her mom had red instead of cream markings and her dad had an almost silver and black coat. Mom Maggie was about 50 lbs and dad Ninja was slightly smaller, around 45 lbs and a little shorter than Crystal.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If that dog is 74% poodle I'm 88% Sasquatch.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Oh My Sasquatch has gone to Texas! Austin no less!!!!


----------



## Raine37 (May 18, 2012)

The level 2 is the main breed in the DNA, but apparently is not always the phenotype expressed most. The results are 99.2% accurate so there probably was no mistake made. Mainly personality and behavioral traits are determined by the main breed of the mix. She does have the same coat pattern as a phantom, but it's also in shepherds, hounds and several different kinds of terrier. Phenotypically she definitely looks like a shepherd terrier mix cause of how much shorter she is than most shepherds I've seen.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

UC Davis has a test for wolf content.


----------

